# Speed running



## Cyrus C. (Jan 27, 2010)

Does anyone here speed run?

For those of you who don't know, speed running is taking a video game, & trying to get through a level, the whole game, or a section of it, in the fastest time. Wikipedia article.

Does anyone here speed run? I've been trying to sub-5 the 1st world of New Super Mario Bros. for the DS. So far I've gotten ~6-7 minutes. I've also done this on Lego Star Wars because it has a mode just for speed running.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 27, 2010)

POKEMASTA PWNS ALL


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 27, 2010)

Speed walking = running, so speed running =






____

Oddly enough you mention Nintendo in the post and I thought of that response as the thread loaded.

EDIT: (ANTHONY!)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 27, 2010)

I speed run heaps of Sonic the Hedgehog levels. Does anyone TAS or watch any TAS'. They're pretty cool. I also fail at speed running New Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 27, 2010)

I just got a 4:51.11, now on to World 2.




Thomas09 said:


> I speed run heaps of Sonic the Hedgehog levels. Does anyone TAS or watch any TAS'. They're pretty cool. I also fail at speed running New Super Mario Bros.



What are your times on NSMB?


----------



## KConny (Jan 27, 2010)

I used to speedrun Mega Man. I got below 30mins a couple of times. I also did a couple of runs on Ninja Gaiden last summer, but nothing major.

About TAS's: I used to look at a lot of them. My friend is got a couple of Metroid TAS WR so he sometimes gives me a link to a kickass run.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 27, 2010)

I speed run a lot of things. Marble mazes? Yes. Sudoku? Of course. Pokemon? Yea.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 27, 2010)

I like to speedrun Rubik's cubes.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 27, 2010)

Sonic.






Mario.






I've also seen people TAS a game that I created myself. Entertaining.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 27, 2010)

...did you make a single mistake?


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 27, 2010)

Jason Baum used to, I think I read that on his site.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jan 27, 2010)

Before I got into cubing, I was very into speed running. I started out with the Super Monkey Ball series, and for a while I was ranked #2 in the world for Super Monkey Ball 1 and 2, holding several WRs on various levels. Then I got into Metroid games. I briefly held the any% WR for Metroid Fusion (don't remember the time though), and I held the any% WR for Metroid Zero Mission for a while with a completion time of 29:54. I was the first to break the 30 minute barrier in that game. I was obsessed with running Metroid Prime for a long time. My best time at that game was somewhere around the 1:15 mark, which was pretty good at the time (current WR is 1:03). The last speed run I did was a 100% completion run of Super Mario World, which I finished in 1:31:45. I finished that run in January 2005 and that record still stands today.

One of the main reasons why I stopped speed running (other than getting into cubing) was the emergence of TAS runs. I know they have their benefits, but there are too many newbs out there that don't know the difference between TAS runs and legit speedruns, and it takes a lot away from the speedrunner. Case in point: I worked on my Mario World run for a good 7 months. Less than a month after it got published online, a TAS got released that finished in something like 1:22:xx. Now for a run of 90 minutes in length to be only 8 minutes slower than a theoretical "perfect" run (TAS) is very, very good, but the average person won't know that and would no doubt consider my run to be inferior to the faster, albeit faked, time.

It's kind of like if someone were to do a speed BLD solve in 10 seconds and post it online as if it were a legitimate BLD solve. The average person that sees that isn't going to know the difference, and then when they see somebody do a real BLD solve in 50 seconds, they aren't going to be impressed.

Sorry to go on a mini-rant, but I really can't stand TAS runs. When that Mario World TAS got published after I worked so hard for so long on my legit speed run, it felt like a huge slap in the face and I haven't really had any desire to do another speed run since then.

If anybody wants to check out my Mario World run, it is available for download at http://speeddemosarchive.com/MarioWorld.html. Also check out www.speeddemosarchive.com for legit speed runs for over 500 games!


----------



## Googlrr (Jan 27, 2010)

I used to speedrun Pokemon Snap, haha. I tried to do the least amount of levels the quickest and beat the game. I'm pretty sure I got less than an hour, but I honestly don't remember much of the game anymore. 

The first Fable I did speed runs of, and could generally beat it 2 hours or less (Archery main + headshots = easymode).

First level of Left 4 Dead is doable in ~40 seconds, but most people can do that trick. 

Pokemon Yellow was my most speedrun game. I'd reset it every morning and end up beating it about halfway through the day. I literally beat that game probably upwards of 70 times. So many wasted hours >.<. I never kept track of the hours, but I knew I could beat it pretty damn fast.


----------



## spdqbr (Jan 27, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Sonic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mario is a parkour GOD!

Also, anyone remember Quake Done Quick?


----------



## KConny (Jan 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS: It's a TAS.

Jason Baum: Nice simile.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 27, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Does anyone here speed run?
> 
> For those of you who don't know, speed running is taking a video game, & trying to get through a level, the whole game, or a section of it, in the fastest time. Wikipedia article.
> 
> Does anyone here speed run? I've been trying to sub-5 the 1st world of New Super Mario Bros. for the DS. So far I've gotten ~6-7 minutes. I've also done this on Lego Star Wars because it has a mode just for speed running.



I do this on Kongregate.
I did Bars of Black and White in sub-30.
Just check the high scores >_>. 7th fastest (including HAXXORS who get 0).


----------



## dbax0999 (Jan 27, 2010)

Portal


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 27, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> Portal



+1 forever, my friend.
Portal: The Flash Version is fun to speedrun, too.
Time it RIGHT, goshdarnit.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 27, 2010)

Lint and Moss (Moss 2 is lame)

Certain levels on Platform Racing 2

I'm considering buying the full version of VVVVVV, in which case I'd probably speedrun that as well.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 27, 2010)

I never noticed that you held the record for SMW, Jason.

I lurk on SDA and TASvideos, and plan to record a 100% speedrun of Tombi someday. Unrecorded, I have 1:24 (segmented) and I don't know of anyone who has done faster.


----------



## LewisJ (Jan 27, 2010)

MP Desktop TD Normal Arcade practice mode. I was pretty much tied with one other guy for 1st, we both worked together on the map setup and shared ideas and such. When we started the best time was like 8:23 and we broke the 8min barrier by a couple seconds and nobody could touch us in the MP mode. Unfortunately the mode our near-optimal map was for is no longer playable...


----------



## Owen (Jan 27, 2010)

There was a time then I could beat Super Mario Bros. in ten minutes.


----------



## PeterV (Jan 27, 2010)

The only video game I've ever done a speedrun on is SMB1. I actually used to use my stackmat to time my runs. I think my best time is around 7 mins. (with warps, of course).


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jan 27, 2010)

i have done some nsmbw speedrunning with an level 1 time of 48 seconds


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Jan 27, 2010)

speeddemosarchive.com is pretty awesome for this sort of thing. I've tried to replicate some of the Starcraft campaign missions posted there, with limited but exciting success.


----------



## Flicky (Jan 27, 2010)

Lux Aeterna said:


> speeddemosarchive.com is pretty awesome for this sort of thing. I've tried to replicate some of the Starcraft campaign missions posted there, with limited but exciting success.



Yeah, this is the place to go for speedruns. Verified legitmate runs with no cheating. If it's on here, you know it's not TAS or cheated.

I've speed a few games Ape Escape 1-3 and Ratchet and Clank 2 but the one I'm most proud of is my Excalibur II Perfect Game run on Final Fantasy IX. Got a time of 11:33 at the time of getting the sword (which is where the timer for this run stops). It took about 20 times that in real hours and I had to borrow an American PS1 and copy of FFIX to do it. Great experience that really taught me patience.

I'm currently starting work on a Bayonetta New Game run on normal but it'll be a while (6 Months+) before I'm happy with it.


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I have the fastest legit time on Vox Populi, Vox Dei, even though I had a MASSIVE screw up, which you'll see, and it just kept getting worse. The times faster than mine are all extremely fast and I don't think that any of them are possible.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jan 27, 2010)

I speedran pokemon Crystal in 4:15 last summer. Made a few mistakes.

Speedran every event match in SSBM back in 7th grade. Just under 35 minutes. I bet I could go faster now.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 27, 2010)

manyhobbyfreak said:


> i have done some nsmbw speedrunning with an level 1 time of 48 seconds



My best is 23.71.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 28, 2010)

I used to speedrun on Unreal Tournament '99 on a mod called BunnyTrack. The objective is to figure out how to cross all the obstacles in the map and get through it as fast as possible. I held at least 15 WRs total. I used to be obsessed with that game...(over 3,200 hours played)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 28, 2010)

I never really do speedruns anymore, but I used to do this kind of thing with SMB1 and I could beat it in under 7 minutes with warps, but my best was something in the 5:50s because I barely made any mistakes.
I saw a 5:00 speedrun of SMB1 on YouTube and I was like "wat"


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Does anyone here speed run?


No. I'm not Kenyan.

On topic, I like "speedrunning" the original Donkey Kong, and Super Mario Bros.


----------



## (R) (Jan 30, 2010)

I speedrun Lego star wars the complete saga. I have 12 hours of play time and i'm 97 percent but im going to add about 5 more hrs for super stories tomorrow


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Jan 30, 2010)

I used to speedrun Goldeneye 007 (N64) and Super Monkey Ball 1&2 (GC). SMB was my main obsession before cubing, and I think I'm still ranked #6 or something in the rankings (under the name "Deku Sprout").


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 30, 2010)

My suite-mate speedruns Zelda games.

He's done LTTP, OoT and TP in a few hours each I believe.

He's always in the dorm so one day I'm going to ask him to run LTTP for my enjoyment


----------



## Bryan (Jan 30, 2010)

Jason Baum said:


> One of the main reasons why I stopped speed running (other than getting into cubing) was the emergence of TAS runs.



And for some games, like Mario 64, it's difficult to see TAS runs without glitches exploited. With a TAS run (without glitches), you can see what it would be like if someone did a perfectly executed play of it. With glitches, like the one Kirjava posted, you just see a bunch of Mario sliding backwards on his ass for most things. Sorry, not as entertaining.


----------

